
Signals of API Health and Performance in Cloud-Native Applications - ackerman80
https://blog.netsil.com/the-4-golden-signals-of-api-health-and-performance-in-cloud-native-applications-a6e87526e74#.rpo67ulw4
======
emfree
Looks cool. Instrumenting at the network layer is certainly a promising
approach. Are you recording latency distributions, and not just averages? The
screenshots only show mean and median latency, which isn't enough to spot many
anomalies.

~~~
ackerman80
Right now we maintain few select percentiles from the latency distribution
over 1 min time-period. We plan to maintain latency histograms which will
allow you to look at latency distribution on arbitrary time intervals.

~~~
coleca
Any information on pricing?

~~~
smb06
Netsil AOC is priced by the number of vCPUs or cores that you would be
monitoring. You can reach out to us at hello@netsil.com for the exact price
quote based on your needs.

------
conikeec
Big fan of the visual devOps paradigm. Also installation is painless and non-
invasive

